

Adobe Brackets 1.4 released - hit8run
http://blog.brackets.io/2015/07/27/brackets-1-4-is-here/

======
13years
The speed improvement for all file search is amazing. Searching the whole
project as you type is a really nice feature.

------
hit8run
Glad they fixed font rendering on OS X :)

